# Chevy 2500HD Crew Cab Or Chevy 3500 Crew Cab



## rarbs (May 5, 2005)

I am in the market for a new pick-up - I wanted to know if anyone owns a chevy 2500 HD Silverado 6.0L Eng. Crew Cab with a short box using either a boss V-plow or a blizzard 810 and does the 2500 HD Silverado have enough power for these plows. Do i need a 4.10 rear? 

Does chevy make the 3500 crew cab only in the long box - i thought this would be too long for plowing tight spots (I only plow commercial lots) I'm just thinking more power is better the Duramax Diesel and the Allison purplebou Transmission seems like a great Package. Unfortunately the 2500 HD with Duramax Diesel and Allison Transmission does not have the snow plow package. Does anyone know if I can find a 3500 crew cab with a short box or should i be fine with the 2500 HD 6.0 Liter.

Searching in Central NJ


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

*6.0 has plenty of power*

Rarbs,

I have an '04 2500HD Crew Cab/Short bed with an 8' Fisher. I plow mostly driveways and it can be tight at times. I absolutely love the truck and the 6.0 is plenty of power. I had the torsion bars in the front cranked up a bit and it holds the plow well. The gas mileage sucks so be prepared for that at the prices we pay here in the Northeast. If I'm not mistaken, your only option will be for the 4.10 rear end. It's the only thing you can get with snowplow prep package. Good luck.


----------



## rarbs (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Chevy Silverado 2500HD 6.0 L w/Snow Pkg.*

Thanks for your input. I currently own a 1994 Ford F-250 (reg. cab) with a meyers snow plow. I had alot work done on it in the last 2 years replaced transmission, gas tanks, alot of rust on truck. I'm probably going to purchase a chevy this time. Turning radius seems tighter on the chevy trucks compared to the Ford trucks. How heavy is your fisher plow I'm looking at the boss v plows and blizzard 810 they weigh around 950 lbs. I can't believe how expensive plows are right now my local dealer is charging around $5,200 for a blizzard 810 and a boss v plow 8'2" $4,842. In 1994 I paid around $2,000.00 for my meyers plow. My local dealer said they are expecting another price increase due to rising costs for steel.

Does anyone know what the GAWF is for the front end of the 2500HD crew cab short bed. with a 6.0L eng. My local snow plow dealer said I would need at least GAWF of 5,000 to handle either the blizzard or the boss v plow.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I think they are only 3800. I heard plow manufactures don't want you over 62% FGVRW. that's with a full load of people!


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

GAWR for the 6.0 crew is 4800 lb. Although a little short, I think you will be OK. Just get a set of Timbrens and use a lot of ballast.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

O yeh 4800. opps.... that's if it's ordered that way, It can come with 4500 too. I'm not shure if you get a plow prep or HD trailering package do you get the 4800. Look in the door jam in the truck you want to see for sure.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

According to the Fisher website, a new 8.5 will weigh about 900# +/-
Mine weighs a lot more than that because it's a '78 blade that I've upfitted to every truck I've had along the way eventually converting it to Minute Mount. I can't comment on Blizzards or Boss because Fisher is the leader here in New England and they are about all I see, although Diamonds are becoming more popular. There are plenty of knowledgeable people on this forum who will give you great advice on Boss vs Blizzard etc. Good Luck!


----------



## rarbs (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Chevy Silverado 2500HD 6.0 L w/Snow Pkg.*

I'm not mechanically inclined what is Timbrens & ballast? Would a local snow plow dealer do this work?


----------



## rarbs (May 5, 2005)

Another question - I have alot - What's a better plow Blizzard 810 or the Boss V Plow just wondering if anyone owns both and can give me feedback on which one to purchase. The blizzard seems like an awesome plow but I heard that have been some problems.

Also anyone have info. on the Fisher plows and how they stack up against boss and blizzard.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Well timbrens are a load booster. They go in the front suspension to help keep the truck from doing a nose dive when carrying the plow.Do a search for them and you will find lots of info on where to buy them. Ballast goes in the bed of the truck. All it is is extra wieght to help add traction to the back. When you hang that much wieght off of the front, the tail end will come up a little and you won't have has good of traction. Most people use the tubes of sand or I have seen brick, metal, tractor wieghts, anything with some meat to it, if you will.

I can't really comment on the plows, as I don't have one myself. From the reading around on the net, the Blizzard is an amazing plow. From what I have read from people that have used both a V and Blizzard, the Blizzard will move more snow. If you are doing mostly residential, I would think that it might be overkill as far as size. That is where a V would be a little better IMO. You can get into some smaller places with it. The main thing to look at is dealer support. How well does the dealer know and service the plows? Does the dealer have parts available on hand and is he/she open during storms are all things to take into consideration.
Good luck and make sure to get some pics of your setup when you get it.

William


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

If you put on high miles, (20k+/yr), go for the diesel, otherwise the 2500 gas will be better for a lower mile application. Free advice.


----------



## rarbs (May 5, 2005)

Thanks William for your input - This is an awesome site!! 

Does anyone have info. on what type of salt spreader I can use on chevy 2500HD crew cab with a short bed?

Currently I use the Snow Ex which is a swing away tailgate mount. It's a pain in the butt to take that on and off truck. So this time around i was thinking of getting the Snow Ex Vee Pro 6 ft SP-6000. Does anyone out there have this set-up? If so how do you like it?Or can you recommend another company.


----------



## digit (Sep 15, 2005)

*chevy 2500 HD diesel Ext. cab*

I have a 2004 2500 Hd ext. cab long box diesel and I was thinking of putting a 810 Blizzard plow on it does any one else have a setup like this ?
the dealer said it will be close that the front end will be maxed out but should be ok if we put in timbrens .
For the over heating part is that only gas or also diesel?


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

DIGIT.............Hey don't forget about the RCS open house equipment
show and BBQ in Rochester Oct. 15 th...............

Good opp. to meet all the fellow "plowheads" from the CNY area !....geo


----------



## fulltiltwill (Aug 23, 2005)

A diesel motor wieghs more so you won't be able to handle as much wieght. I had an 01 ext cab with the 6.0 only had a wester 8' pro plow though. Motor was great more than enough power. Gas milage was in the teens. Here in MI diesel is over 3.00/g anyway. As far as the plow look up some threads on the ones you are interested in. I switched from a boss 8'2 V to the blizzard 810. Thanks to all the good advise from this sight.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm surprised to read so much concern about a snowplow being too much weight for a 2500hd truck. In my area you'd have to special order a truck WITHOUT a snowplow prep package, These plows are only 800-900 lbs max, that is nothing. The only thing that wont carry that without help is a Superduty. If you're that worried, crank the torsion bars a little. I don't think the plow manufacturers would make plows for heavy duty pickups that they can't handle. Maybe Timbrens or torsion bar adjustment will make it a little better, but it should be fine like it is. Be very careful with ballast, I've seen it do more harm than good.


----------

